# New To Be But Used 27rsd Outback - Good Deal



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello, I have been looking for an outback for some time and came across this, it's a 27RSDS Outback, 08 model only used a few times according to the dealer, on consignment, the dealer said that someone in the family passed away and it is a firm sale for $22,995, being used with no warranty is this the way to go???

heres the link http://www.campersinn.com/inventory/35204/...ck--27RSDS.aspx

any help greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 1STONE,

That price sounds really high, especially considering the fact that it is used. 
NADA shows pricing for this 2008 model to be...low retail $18,390.00 and average retail $22,160.00

Sorry, but if they are firm on the price, then I would keep looking...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congtatulations on at least finding this. I agree. The price is a bit high but most sellers of most things think they can get more than top dollar (hey - its always worth a try







If this is really consignment, the owner is selling it, CI is just providing the lot and viewing customers. Campers Inn/Kinston is an excellent dealer and I would expect you may be able to work them a bit on this IF they have a built in a consignment fee. But remember - this is consignment so there may really not be room - other than for them to go back to the owner with an offer (and that depends on how fast the owner wants a sale). IF CI has any room to deal, I'd push for a warranty that lasts at least thru this season - gives you a chance to test out all the systems. I also don't see any mention of roof vents, quickie flush, or power jack. These are all items that don't cost them much but make your life more pleasant....maybe get them thrown in (installed). And be sure to tell them you are members here....and THEY have been highly recommended by a local customer. Now, I don't make any promises but that has helped some others in the past. PM me if you want our full names, etc......

Good luck.


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Congtatulations on at least finding this. I agree. The price is a bit high but most sellers of most things think they can get more than top dollar (hey - its always worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much, have not used it yet but will push for it, I think that you brought up 2 very good points the quickie flush, and power jack, another question has there been issues with 14" wheels on the new ones, thank you all


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great advice from Wolfie...
Please let us know how everything plays out...
I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1STONE said:


> thank you very much, have not used it yet but will push for it, I think that you brought up 2 very good points the quickie flush, and power jack, another question has there been issues with 14" wheels on the new ones, thank you all


We just lost the Duros on our '08 28krs (YOU saw the new Radials). But whether this is a straight sale or really a consignment, CI is unlikely to do anything with the tires, except maybe sell you new ones. I happen to know on good source that Stratham Tire (679-5840) just up Rt 125 has 75 - nope - now 70 Load Master Radials in stock. Tell them the folks with the camper in Fremont that they serviced on Friday sent you - GOOD FOLKS (StrathamTire, that is)!!!

...and if you're headed down this way, stop in at Wolfwood....we're only 1 mile off Rt. 125 (and maybe 2.5m from Stratham Tire).


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to thank all of you for your help in this decision process, but I believe that my wife & I have made a decision to give up the Outback search & go with a Crossroads Zinger 30BH I love the look, floorplan and appearance, price is also a positive, great deal, yes I will miss the outback but will love my new camper, thank you for all your assistance in this search.


----------

